# Ebay brembo Rotors



## 707Spec-V (Mar 30, 2004)

Ive been looking at these Bremb Rotors on Ebay and wondering if anybody has used them and what they think about them. I like these 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7952509999&category=33564
because shipping is included but i would rather get these because i can get them black 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7951863801&category=33564 

they are just a little more pricier, but am i understanding them right, are they brembo rotors but they cross drill them and have them slotted themselves? i was just wondering for quality concerns

(cheaper black ones)
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7951943166&category=33564


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

don't get black. something about that tells me it won't last long.


----------



## Dav5049915 (Sep 26, 2004)

those black ones look slick.


----------



## AEM Spec V (Feb 8, 2005)

Whatever you get make sure they are Zinc plated. Also, make sure you installed them in the correct direction, I cracked a set of Brembo rotors by installing them incorrectly and they overheated. I personally run TPM's.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Brembo is over rated and even moreso over priced for what you get IMO. I've seen those drilled rotors crack on more than one occasion. IIRC most of those ebay rotors have been drilled by a shop and not by Brembo themselves. Those are prettymuch stock rotors by Brembo that have been drilled by someone who you have never met or heard of. I'de buy TPM, Coleman, or StopTech.


----------



## 707Spec-V (Mar 30, 2004)

NickZac said:


> IIRC most of those ebay rotors have been drilled by a shop and not by Brembo themselves. Those are prettymuch stock rotors by Brembo that have been drilled by someone who you have never met or heard of. I'de buy TPM, Coleman, or StopTech.


Thats what id figuered and was having doubts about it


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

Brembos are worth every penny you pay for them. They are _the_ brake used by most drivers in the winner's circle. The Brembo enginneers showed us a picture of a Tahoe on 24in chrome wheels stop so hard the back lifted up, that's how strong they brake.

Brembo GT kits are overkill probably for 90% of people out there. If you want cross-drilled brembo, DO NOT buy the eBay stuff. Its garbage, Brembo doesn't sell to eBay auctioneers direct, you'll no warranty, its a mess. At least some of these guys are honest enough to tell you a third party drilled them, some aren't so honest. The Sport kits sold through authorized dealers don't crack like those do, and you get the factory warranty.

Power Slot (along with the help of shady people selling home drilled rotors) has done a fantastic job of telling people cross-drilled rotors are weak, etc., etc. They have exaggerated. Cross-drilled rotors from Brembo (not 3rd parties) are going to outlast cheapo eBay blanks that are cross-drilled.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

bII said:


> Brembos are worth every penny you pay for them. They are _the_ brake used by most drivers in the winner's circle. The Brembo enginneers showed us a picture of a Tahoe on 24in chrome wheels stop so hard the back lifted up, that's how strong they brake.
> 
> Brembo GT kits are overkill probably for 90% of people out there. If you want cross-drilled brembo, DO NOT buy the eBay stuff. Its garbage, Brembo doesn't sell to eBay auctioneers direct, you'll no warranty, its a mess. At least some of these guys are honest enough to tell you a third party drilled them, some aren't so honest. The Sport kits sold through authorized dealers don't crack like those do, and you get the factory warranty.
> 
> Power Slot (along with the help of shady people selling home drilled rotors) has done a fantastic job of telling people cross-drilled rotors are weak, etc., etc. They have exaggerated. Cross-drilled rotors from Brembo (not 3rd parties) are going to outlast cheapo eBay blanks that are cross-drilled.


I will still argue that especially for the money, you can do better than Brembo. StopTech makes fantastic rotors and Coleman has a reputation of much credibility. You can get StopTech replacement rotors for the B15 for 180 for the fronts and 140 for the rears in drilled or slotted. . Considering that is only about 300 bucks for prettymuch the best rotors, I dont see that as expensive at all. TPM is around the same price if not cheaper. From what I have seen from them, they last VERY long and most of the people using them are thrilled. The GT kits are expensive as hell although I will not doubt the ability of them like as you said, Brembo is race proven (but they also make a lot of consumer products which I wouldnt want to run in a race let alone harder driving). On a Spec V or B15, I highly doubt the master cylinder is compatable (for the StopTech and Wilwood it is, the 04+ Specs with Brembos have a different master IIRC as well as a different size rear rotor).

As far as PowerSlot, I do not know what to make of them as I have heard good things about them but many of those saying the good things also have EBC pads (and argue that they are great) which in my opinion kills a lot of their credibility.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

NickZac said:


> I will still argue that especially for the money, you can do better than Brembo. StopTech makes fantastic rotors and Coleman has a reputation of much credibility. You can get StopTech replacement rotors for the B15 for 180 for the fronts and 140 for the rears in drilled or slotted. . Considering that is only about 300 bucks for prettymuch the best rotors, I dont see that as expensive at all. TPM is around the same price if not cheaper. From what I have seen from them, they last VERY long and most of the people using them are thrilled. The GT kits are expensive as hell although I will not doubt the ability of them like as you said, Brembo is race proven (but they also make a lot of consumer products which I wouldnt want to run in a race let alone harder driving). On a Spec V or B15, I highly doubt the master cylinder is compatable (for the StopTech and Wilwood it is, the 04+ Specs with Brembos have a different master IIRC as well as a different size rear rotor).
> 
> As far as PowerSlot, I do not know what to make of them as I have heard good things about them but many of those saying the good things also have EBC pads (and argue that they are great) which in my opinion kills a lot of their credibility.


All I can say is that since we've started carrying Brembo where I work, (and I'm in charge of maintaining/copywriting all the brake brands, I go to all the seminars, I see the systems being used first hand, and I see customer feedback, and I use some of them) they have sold like hotcakes and customers love them. And we offer other very good brake systems/rotors at lower prices. When you see the work, R&D, super strict tolerances, and craftsmanship that go into Brembos, you'd understand why the cost what they do. Will other brands "get the job done?" Sure, and a Sentra will get you to work just as easily as a Benz.

But like I said (and back on topic), I wouldn't trust any "Brembos" off of eBay period. All the strict quiality controls and checks go out the window when somebody else is cutting/driling the blanks.


----------



## 707Spec-V (Mar 30, 2004)

bII said:


> All I can say is that since we've started carrying Brembo where I work, (and I'm in charge of maintaining/copywriting all the brake brands, I go to all the seminars, I see the systems being used first hand, and I see customer feedback, and I use some of them) they have sold like hotcakes and customers love them. And we offer other very good brake systems/rotors at lower prices. When you see the work, R&D, super strict tolerances, and craftsmanship that go into Brembos, you'd understand why the cost what they do. Will other brands "get the job done?" Sure, and a Sentra will get you to work just as easily as a Benz.
> 
> But like I said (and back on topic), I wouldn't trust any "Brembos" off of eBay period. All the strict quiality controls and checks go out the window when somebody else is cutting/driling the blanks.


Thanks for the info :cheers: ill stay away from ebay rotors i thought it was sort of weird they said they drilled them themselves anyways i looked around for the brands all i found was the stop tech and i couldnt find a listing for my car on thier website do you guys have a site that i can go? Im not completely serious about getting them as i have a bike which i ride more than my car but since its in the shop ive been in my car more and thierfor remember of the old plans i had for it


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

does your spec have the brembo option or not?

like i said, i would go stop tech or tpm. if you do have the brembo option, iirc stop tech does not have straight rotors for you currently although they do make 2 piece aero rotors in prettmuch every brake size iirc.

http://www.stoptech.com/cgi/search_category.cgi?base=../content1.shtml&action=category1


----------



## CorNut (Apr 6, 2003)

I bought my drilled/slotted rotors from ebay and they got an inch and a half crack in one of the rotors... not saying that will be the case with you.. I may have just gotten a bad one, it lasted about 10k miles and the others are still fine after 30k+ miles


----------



## racingfury (Oct 7, 2004)

be careful of ebay... some of those roters are drilled by the sellers, weakening the disc.. though the black ones are hot! i personally like wilwood brake kits!


----------

